# May 2015 Challenge - FOWL



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've looked through the past challenges and have decided on fowl for the *May 2015 Challenge*. What I like about it is it runs the gamut from domestic to game to waterfowl to exotics. If it has feathers it's eligible. The other thing I like is it can be affordable, or expensive, bought, raised, or wild. I mean there's not a lot that you can't do with a bird. Good luck to you all. I'm looking forward to some wonderful and creative dishes.

Mike

As this is a *CHALLENGE* I feel everything submitted should be new as in cooked this month just to be fair.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Good choice, should give an amazing range of cultures, techniques and ingredients. Maybe I'll revisit squab.





  








squab2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 2, 2015








Or maybe a basic roast rosemary chicken and potatoes.





  








chic1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 2, 2015








Or perhaps I'll use this weekend's pot for the park to showcase smoked turkey with beans.

Should be fun!

mjb.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

My quail look at me with a hint of suspicion in their eyes....





  








66169_741798762525545_3070334950833785338_n.jpg?oh




__
genemachine


__
May 2, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a great topic, just perfect for those who stick to the basic chicken and turkey but with many possibilities for those who like to cook game.


----------



## chefnick91 (Mar 5, 2014)

20150430_191236.jpg




__
chefnick91


__
May 2, 2015


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

And I have a chicken leg quarter on the smoker... to bad I got the skin side a bit crispy...


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Buttermilk Fried Chicken





  








Picture 133.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 2, 2015












  








Picture 135.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 2, 2015












  








Picture 136.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 2, 2015












  








Picture 137.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 2, 2015








My bird dog approves!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay a little dark on the skin(wasn't burnt but close, rub is high in sugar) smoked chicken leg quarter and a smoked baked potato. I cooked at 375 so the skin was nice and crispy! On the potato too! Rubbed was Smokin' Guns mild and is my go to pork and chicken rub a lot of the time.





  








IMG_20150502_1813220811_zps6xg5oha4.jpg




__
maryb


__
May 2, 2015


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Quack Quack





  








067.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 3, 2015












  








068.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 3, 2015


__
3











  








071.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 3, 2015












  








072.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 3, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mary that skin looks near perfect to me.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Agreed....Just the way I like it.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

That's not burnt, it is aggressively carmelized. And I'd chomp it down in an instant.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken & Dumplings





  








316.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 3, 2015












  








318.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 3, 2015












  








320.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 3, 2015












  








319.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 3, 2015












  








321.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 3, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've edited the original post to* "Fresh Submissions Only" as in dishes cooked in May 2015. *We can all post stuff from the past, but I'm looking for a challenge and a level playing field.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I assume that was directed at me. I'm not in it to win it,  just thought I would share some "fowl" dishes I had laying around.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine was cooked yesterday! And ate! Today I smoked a chuck roast, it is resting for a bit then I am pulling it for sandwiches.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Agreed challenge entries should be current stuff.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Indeed. If I were to do squab it would not be a repost from the fig challenge, it would be a fresh approach. Currently not planning on squab, but something that I don't remember seeing here on Cheftalk before. We'll see how it goes this week.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just to clear the air my thing wasn't aimed at Chefbuba directly, but he brought something to the fore that's been in the back of my mind since these challenges started.  They should be a challenge, a throw down, a bring your best game for the month.  I didn't mean to offend anyone, or wrinkle feathers (insert pun), but to establish a level playing field for the SPORT of IT.  Thank you for (hopefully) understanding.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

@Mike9 I agree, the intention was always to have a month of submissions that were crafted during the time of the challenge. I appreciate the images @chefbuba put up (those chicken and dumplings left me bruised from my tongue smacking me all over my face! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif) - and over the last year or so it has become a bit of a trend to share images from the past at the very start of a challenge. I like that it is light hearted and focussed on having fun, but I do think it's a good idea to keep things centered around the month of the challenge and if someone shares an image from the past it should be noted that it isn't a challenge submission. Like you said, it keeps a level playing field for everyone that's interested in working something up for the challenge.

Looking forward to this one. Fowl spans every cuisine in history!


----------



## pbo2444 (Jan 2, 2008)

BAKED CHICKEN.JPG




__
pbo2444


__
May 4, 2015








Baked Chicken


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Dinner tonight, I promise.

BBQ Chicken over Briquets & Applewood with Stubb's Sauce.

Potato salad & mango slaw.





  








bbqchix.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 5, 2015












  








bbqchix1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 5, 2015












  








stubbs.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 5, 2015












  








potsalad.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 5, 2015












  








slaw.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 5, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good!

Chicken stir fry!





  








stirfry1.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 5, 2015


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a really colorful dish KK!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a happy looking wok!!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

@chefbuba that slaw is looking good.. I have some leg quarters that are destined for the grill in an hour or two.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Got a package of chicken Italian sausage - real sausage too all linked together. Vine tomatoes are .99 cents this week so it was only natural . . .

getting some color on those bangers





  








IMG_20150505_174452_zpsawbca0u1.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 5, 2015








Nothing like a fresh tomato sauce to melt all that fond - a little fresh pasta, some fresh toasted bread crumbs and dinner is served





  








IMG_20150505_184706_zpslu3dndbj.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 5, 2015


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Shucks. Get home from work later than expected once again. A major component in the planned dinner is not even close to being defrosted yet. Guess it will have to wait another day or two.

But it does involve fowl.





  








chic_parts.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 6, 2015








You be seeing this picture again.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I had duck in chili sauce with fried rice at the Chinese today.

Bought chicken tighs, so will be coming with an entry soon!


----------



## antonella84 (Apr 15, 2015)

wow love this thread!

these are quails filled with a pesto made of pork sausage stir fry with minced onion, grated bread, one egg, salt pepper and parsley

wrapped in bacon and baked in oven with garilc, sage and thime

(the little balls are made of the pesto leftover passed in grated bread )





  








20150205_183749.jpg




__
antonella84


__
May 6, 2015












  








20150205_191914.jpg




__
antonella84


__
May 6, 2015












  








20150205_200516.jpg




__
antonella84


__
May 6, 2015


----------



## gungopeas (May 6, 2015)

@chefbuba Those dumplings look delicious.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing special.. did some chicken legs quarters on the grill. Still one of the best cuts for grilling at $7.00 for 5 legs. Marinated these in black vinegar and ponzu. Glazed with terriyaki towards the end.





  








terrchickenlegs.jpg




__
eastshores


__
May 7, 2015


----------



## gungopeas (May 6, 2015)

My turn on Turkey neck
Turkey neck with cilantro dumplings




  








20150506_200711.jpg




__
gungopeas


__
May 7, 2015


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Last night :

*Pan Roasted Chicken*

Chorizo/ String Bean Risotto

Salad Greens/ Green Onion/ Balsamic Vinaigrette





  








IMG_1284.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
May 8, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm doing my first BBQ competition this summer. A two category wings and rib contest. This is an wing experiment: smoked then grilled hard. Fish sauce, brown sugar, garlic/chile paste, shallots, garlic, scallion. Peanut and thai basil on top. Peanut hoisin sriracha sauce.

Soft texture of smoked wings, but the flavor and crispy skin of grilling. Good eats!





  








DSC_1599.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 8, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@jake t buds that's pretty good skin on a pan roasted chicken! But tell me about that chorizo risotto it looks divine! Recipe?

What kind of chorizo do you use? Dry or fresh?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I marinated some chicken thighs in a yoghurt spice mixture and ate with salad and sourdough





  








1 - marinated in yoghurt-spice mix-ginger-sri rach




__
butzy


__
May 8, 2015








Here they have just been put on the braai





  








2 - reward for the cook.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 8, 2015








Sustenance for the cook (me)





  








5 - ready to eat.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 8, 2015








Ready to eat!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Here's what I did last night. Pressed chicken.  Fully deboned and then weighted. Cooked at 450F in the oven.





  








20150507_204738.jpg




__
kuan


__
May 8, 2015


----------



## gungopeas (May 6, 2015)

Waldorf Salad with candied walnuts




  








20150507_160259.jpg




__
gungopeas


__
May 8, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@Gungopeas that's actually a deconstructed waldorf. Beautiful nonetheless!

@kuan What's the benefit of pressing a chicken? I've done it myself numerous times when I make brick chicken, but I'm just wondering what the benefit is.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Koukouvagia said:


> @Gungopeas that's actually a deconstructed waldorf. Beautiful nonetheless!
> 
> @kuan What's the benefit of pressing a chicken? I've done it myself numerous times when I make brick chicken, but I'm just wondering what the benefit is.


I wouldn't say benefit, just different. IMO the breast comes out nice and juicy and you can put all the skin on the crispy side.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> @kuan What's the benefit of pressing a chicken? I've done it myself numerous times when I make brick chicken, but I'm just wondering what the benefit is.


I believe the benefit is to have all the skin in contact with the hot brick, flat, so all (or most) of the skin gets really crispy. I've yet to try it though.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It's true, it does make all the skin really crispy. Picked up my bricks from Home Depot a few years ago but haven't made brick chicken in a while. Time to press some chicken again, thanks for inspiring me @kuan


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Gungopeas said:


> My turn on Turkey neck
> Turkey neck with cilantro dumplings
> 
> 
> ...


Could you explain the cilantro dumplings? Has me intrigued!


----------



## gungopeas (May 6, 2015)

@Koukouvagia and so I learn; thanks for the feedback


----------



## gungopeas (May 6, 2015)

@Eastshores thanks for the interest, but unfortunately it not my original idea ( wish it were). Got the idea from here:
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5534/braised-oxtail-with-basil-dumplings


----------



## gungopeas (May 6, 2015)

@kuan that's a lovely brick chicken. Never heard of it before, so I wanted to give it a try. Now I realise it quite easy except I've never butterfly a chicken before, but I'm up for it


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

@Koukouvagia - Thanks!!! Yes, I kept a close eye on those chicken quarters as they browned. I left the pan on the fire until it was screaming hot, added a squirt of grape seed oil and quickly added the chicken. I finished them in the oven though, but the skin was already crispy.

The risotto is quite easy. I used dried Palacio's Chorizo for the risotto, which should be easily found in NYC. I think maybe 1/3 -1/2 cup of chorizo for 1.25 -1.5 cups of arborio rice, and as many string beans as desired. I don't generally measure ingredients for risotto but judge quantities based on the amount of rice, and what I personally like. The pic doesn't show the beans hiding inside…

I remove the skin, and slice it into short shreds parallel to the length at the end of the chorizo with the knife at a 20 degree angle (chopping or mincing give a different texture) - I know that sounds persnickety, but hey. . .You could do it any way you like. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Sauté the chorizo in half olive oil and half butter until the chorizo releases the pork fat and the oil turns reddish in color (the pimenton gives it the color); reserve, leaving the oil/ fat for the onions. Add one small to med finely chopped onion, sauté until transparent and soft; add the minced garlic for 30 sec and then the rice and cook until pearly. Continue making risotto the "normal" way - 1 cup dry white wine, then then add the stock periodically as the rice soaks up the liquid. I add the reserved chorizo midway with the blanched string beans, but I suppose you could keep the chorizo in with the onions from the start. Add 1/2 - 2/3 cup parmesan and a drizzle of olive oil instead of a pat of butter at the end. Now that I'm typing it, you could also add thyme or rosemary to give it another level of aromatic. Season as you would any risotto. That's it.

Great looking food everyone!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks @jake t buds I'm going to try that. I've been experimenting with adding meat to risottos and it's working out well with bolognese. This is a definite try soon!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Really looks like we are doing a fowl BBQ thread here. Looking good, everyone.

I made some duck breasts, marinaded with soy, rice wine, garlic, five-spice, grilled over charcoal, served with rice and a radish/carrot/fennel salad dressed with Nuoc Mam sauce, salt, rice vinegar, sugar.





  








11113266_887435991295154_2360038466270871121_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 10, 2015


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

GeneMachine said:


> Really looks like we are doing a fowl BBQ thread here. Looking good, everyone.


Grilled chicken is one of my favorite foods. May do some for dinner tonight. And I will post an entry here soon which is not bbq!

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@GeneMachine that is truly stunning, I can taste it just be looking at the picture. I was going to do a duck dish myself but this is a force to go up against!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay, here's what I had for dinner last night. It is exactly the same thing as the soup I made for the seafood challenge, but completely different.

Here's my take on Thia Tom Yum Gai.

*The Players*

Of course to make a soup one needs to make a stock,





  








chic_parts.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 6, 2015








Various chicken parts saved up and frozen and a fresh handful of chicken feet. And various other aromatics and flavorings.





  








tom_yum4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 10, 2015








Here we have cilantro, thai chilies, lemongrass, garlic and ginger.





  








tom_yum6.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 10, 2015








Hot chile paste, fish sauce, straw mushrooms. You can see a bag of rice vermicelli in the back. And that hunk of pork leg went into the pot of beans for this morning's pot for the park.

And of course, the star of the show - fowl. In this case a silkie chicken.





  








tom_yum3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 10, 2015








*The Procedure*

Chicken bits, including the silkie head and feet, went into the stockpot and covered with water. Simmered for many hours, then added onions, garlic, some lemongrass, star anise and a bit of ginger.





  








tom_yum2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 10, 2015












  








tom_yum8.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 10, 2015








Karen did NOT like looking at this bird. It is pretty strange looking, I must admit.

The broth was strained, about a quart went into a smaller pot along with more garlic, ginger, ***** lime leaves and lemongrass. That was simmered for about 10 - 15 minutes, then strained again. Into the broth went some vinegar, the soy, fish sauce, chile paste and the bite sized bits of chicken meat. And the noodles were started.





  








tom_yum7.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 10, 2015








Nothing in the kitchen matches the excitement of watching noodles cook!

*The Product*

The cooked noodles were placed in a large bowl, the soup ladled in, then topped with the cilantro.





  








tom_yum9.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 10, 2015








This was indeed a HOT and sour soup. Very tasty, I really liked it. The silkie chicken tastes a lot like chicken, oddly enough. Good stuff.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Seeing a lot of Fowl Lovin' lets keep 'em comin'.  I have a duck in the freezer I want to do when the ice box gets cleaned out some.  I also have goose breasts to make into sausage I just need to weather to normalize - it's like July here this week and it snowed two weeks ago!!!  WTF!


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

*Spanish Chicken with Olives and Wine*
[justify]This dish was modified from an original recipe that was acquired by Katherine Ottesen, my mother while on vacation in Spain. (She barged into the kitchen and refused to leave unless they shared the recipe.) It is bursting with solid Mediterranean flavors. It is a whole meal, easy to prepare and cooks in one hour. All that is needed is good bread to make the meal complete although we usually serve it over steamed white or brown jasmine rice.[/justify]
1 Chicken, cut up or legs, thighs, and wings (5 pounds)

1 large can of pitted black California olives (may also want to consider half and half with green olives as a variation.)

4 Vine ripened large tomatoes, quartered in wedges

4 Green bell peppers, sectioned into 1/2 slices, seeded and stemmed.

(or 2 green bell peppers and 2 yellow bell peppers, etc.)

1 Cup of dry white wine

2 Cloves of crushed garlic

1 Large yellow onion, peeled, coarsely sliced

2 tablespoons best cold pressed olive oil (i.e. best virgin olive oil rich in flavor)

1 tablespoon sweet butter

Salt and pepper to taste

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]
[justify]Cut up chicken into pieces, sauté at 350 (medium) in butter and oil in a large skillet (equipped with a lid) until lightly golden brown. Add pepper and a little salt. Add wine, cover the chicken with *all* other ingredients. Reduce heat to simmer, cover and cook one hour. Toward the end of the hour look at the liquid level. Partially crack the lid to allow the sauces to thicken somewhat - not absolutely necessary but a thicker sauce will help concentrate the flavors. When done, taste the sauce and correct the salt as required. Serve either with fresh Italian Bread or steamed rice or both.[/justify][justify] [/justify][justify]*OVEN WORKS WELL TOO.*[/justify][justify]If you are doubling the recipe for more people, or you want to make sure that things don't burn, the dish may be prepared in a Dutch-oven equipped with a lid or even a metal turkey roasting pan where the cover is fashioned from two layers of heavy tin foil. (Two layers of foil holds its shape well and will yield an excellent seal). Pre-heat the oven to 375 F. Start the chicken as above with the Dutch oven or roasting span spanning two burners. At the point where the recipe calls to: "Reduce heat to simmer, cover and cook one hour." Move the covered Dutch oven or tin foil sealed roasting pan to the oven. After 45 minutes, crack the lid a bit or poke holes in the tin foil with a long handle fork - careful of the steam. When done, taste the sauce and correct the salt as required as before.[/justify][justify] [/justify][justify]If simmering (i.e. steaming) rice, 375 F is also an ideal temperature for it to finish cooking in an oven-proof pot or casserole dish in the same oven as the chicken. (see recipe for rice on my blog.)[/justify]


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

No pictures? Did you actually make it, or just post the recipe?

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Noodle Soup





  








soup.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 11, 2015












  








soup1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 11, 2015








After the chicken was cooked, I added some roasted bones

that I had in the freezer to fortify the stock, let cook another hour.





  








soup2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 11, 2015








Onion, Carrot, Celery into the strained stock that I tightened up

with a bit of roux, just enough to coat the back of a spoon.





  








soup3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 11, 2015












  








soup4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 11, 2015








Blanched Green Beans & Wide Egg Noodles. Finished with a

half pint of Whipping Cream, Fresh Rosemary & Scallion tops

from the garden.





  








soup5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 11, 2015












  








soup6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 11, 2015


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

@chefbuba is killing me! Such basic, down home comfort foods like the soup, the fried chicken, the dumplings - good stuff!

mjb.


----------



## antonella84 (Apr 15, 2015)

cockerel marinated 12 hour in red beer with spices (pour coriander, paprika, curcuma, ginger, nutmeg) and herbs (garlic, thyme, sage, rosemary, laurel, pepper), then baked after salty and punctured the skin





  








10665803_10204917469966952_2560308917850175718_n.j




__
antonella84


__
May 11, 2015


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

teamfat said:


> @chefbuba is killing me! Such basic, down home comfort foods like the soup, the fried chicken, the dumplings - good stuff!
> 
> mjb.


I'm right there with you! Holy god.. I've never seen a chicken noodle soup like that but I can feel it sticking to my sides through the browser!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I may have to make a chicken soup like that, never put cream in it before, or roux!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@jake t buds never really thought to slice sausage like that. I imagine it would not only improve the texture but release more flavor into the dish . Thanks for that.

@chefbuba my Gma Van's chicken noodle soup was always thick and creamy .... more like a meal than a first course.
Delicious!
Will have to try the roux ....
That's two lol ;-)

mimi


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a chicken wild rice soup I make that has cream added. Good stuff! I am out of wild rice or I could make a small pot of that!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hungry man food! Sometimes you just need to go primal and put half an animal on the fire. Kind of ambitious for a thursday. By the time my fire was ready it was 6:30 already. Fighting the clock to not cook in the dark. Cherry wood smoke. Rosemary, garlic, salt, pepper. I actually did carve, slice, and eat it in a civilized way.

Smoke on indirect heat starting at 325 then ramped up to 400 for the good browning. Moist, juicy, flavorful, smoky! I'm so pissed when I get flavorless dry chicken because it's not hard to do right.





  








DSC_1601.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 15, 2015












  








DSC_1605.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 15, 2015








about 1 hour in





  








DSC_1611.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 15, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Just read through the thread.  Good stuff everyone!  It's fricking wedding season over here. So busy for May and June.  Hopefully I can do a duck before the end of the month.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful yard bird @MillionsKnives!! Hard to beat the flavor smoke and open fire imparts in our feathered friends!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

There is just something about chicken and BBQ /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

I was at a friend's house and it was lacking a bit in spices.

I made a marinade out of fish sauce, soy sauce, garlic, ground ginger, turmeric and piri-piri





  








1 marinade ingredients fish sauce-soy-garlic-grou




__
butzy


__
May 15, 2015








Got my foldable little braai out of the car





  








2 little fold up braai.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 15, 2015








And put some stuff on the fire.

I read a recipe somewhere, where they skewer chicken wings to get a larger surface on the fire, so decided to give that a try.

Also tried bbq-ed tomato and onion.

the tomato sort of worked, the onion would have been nicer wrapped in foil next to the ashes.

It was pretty tasty though





  








6 almost ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 15, 2015








And ready to eat





  








8 dinner.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 15, 2015


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

"Tandoori" chicken..





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
May 15, 2015












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
May 15, 2015












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
May 15, 2015












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
May 15, 2015












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
May 15, 2015












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
May 15, 2015












  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
May 15, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

What's that thing at the end haunting my nightmares?!


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

MillionsKnives said:


> What's that thing at the end haunting my nightmares?!


It's wood troll from Norway


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

Dear mjb:

This is from my family recipes and appears in my cookbook. If you want to pursue see http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/ssalkow

Good luck


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Ramp whites on the inside with salt and pepper, greens got grilled. Deboned chicken with my itinimonn wa butcher <3 Smoked this thing hot and fast. Skin was perfect hnggg





  








DSC_1615.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 16, 2015












  








DSC_1616.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 16, 2015












  








DSC_1617.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 16, 2015












  








DSC_1621.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 16, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That looks really good.  I have ballotine de canard in mind for tomorrow, or monday.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That's a really exciting dish @MillionsKnives !


----------



## jlh2003 (May 19, 2015)

Here's one

Seared Duck Breast with a berry reduction & Fresh raspberries Hopefully I'll have a chance to snap a few photos of the roasted 1/2 Duck with mushroom risotto & Orange Espresso reduction some time soon.





  








11219351_10152686512552396_8192675004075971822_n.j




__
jlh2003


__
May 19, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Mmm moist delicious duck.  get in my belly!


----------



## balanso (May 13, 2015)

Stuffed boneless chicken.

Chicken, mushrooms, onions, cream. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Total cooking time 1 h 30 m.





  








курочка1.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 19, 2015








Remove the bone.





  








курочка2.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 19, 2015








Make the marinade. Any marinade (what do you like).





  








курочка3.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 19, 2015








Stuffed. Cooked mushrooms and cream.





  








курочка5.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 19, 2015








Filled the chicken with mushrooms. Added the spices.





  








курочка7.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 19, 2015








The cooking process is finished.





  








курочка9.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 19, 2015








Bon appetite! Very juicy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








курочка10.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 19, 2015


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Chef Bubba The dumplings look like Pillsbury bread sticks cut up. I have used them and they are good .


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Chef Bubba The dumplings look like Pillsbury bread sticks cut up. I have used them and they are good .


Come on ED, give me more credit than that. Ouch!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice to see great looking dishes coming in. Since I issued the challenge I thought I would challenge myself. I had a duck and the luxury of an empty icebox so I tried my hand at a Peking style Duck . . . . *come and meet my little friend* -





  








IMG_20150518_105227_zpshyux1ljj.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 20, 2015








(And yes I removed the pop up)

After hanging over night I filled my wok with water, honey, five spice, rice vinegar, mirin, a hot pepper, black pepper, shallot, bay, thyme and a corn starch slurry. Then I ladled that over the duck for 10 minutes and hung it back in the icebox for another six hours.





  








IMG_20150519_113013_zpsz9irtoj3.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 20, 2015








After that I hung it in the house to room temp, put two large orange quarters in the cavity and into a 350 oven on a rack breast side up for 30 min. then turned it over for 30 min. then breast side up for 30 min. After that the first round I put foil on the wing tips and after the third round I cranked the heat up to 450 till it was crispy. I served it over rice noodles with a sauce - garlic, ginger, shallot, red pepper, snow peas, scallion, and cilantro. The sauce part was sesame oil, oyster sauce, hoisin, chili paste, five spice, sugar, and a turkey stock/corn starch slurry. I precooked the rice noodle and added that to the wok at the last minute. Plated and garnished with cilantro. Crispy Baby - yeah!!!





  








IMG_20150519_192122_zpss7xgmyo9.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 20, 2015


----------



## mrglacier (Mar 6, 2015)

Cornbread crusted Chicken.JPG




__
mrglacier


__
May 21, 2015








Cornbread/pumpkin seed crusted chicken on a three sister succotash and wild rice. garnish with apples, pumpkin puree (can't see it that well) and some greens. and then a balsamic chicken with pumpkin mouse wrapped in zucchini with a cranberry reduction and steamed spaghetti veggies




  








Balsamic Chicken.JPG




__
mrglacier


__
May 21, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm loving these new people. @Mike9 that's a nice bird!!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a new favorite way of cooking chicken that I came up with. I put a little oil in a skillet, put in chicken drumsticks with skin, each topped with a sprinkle of salt, about 1/2 t. Penzey's chili con carne seasoning, and then a very thin slice of lemon including the peel. I add about 1/4 cup of water into the bottom of the pan. I cook it covered about 35 minutes at 300 without turning, adding a little water while cooking if necessary so that the pan isn't totally dry, then take the drumsticks out and spoon a little of the thick liquid from the bottom of the skillet onto each drumstick.

For good low-priced drumsticks, I really like TJ's organic ones at 2.99 a pound.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

What to do with leftover duck? Why Cassoulet of course!!





  








IMG_20150523_184710_zpstvcetjlp.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 24, 2015


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Last Monday was a public holiday.

Our weekend guests left quite early, so we took a boat out on the water and found ourselves a nice little sandbank.

Unfolded the baby-bbq, lit it and had a beer.

Did a bit of fishing, had another beer and then put the marinated chicken on the bbq.

They were marinated with coriander root, white pepper, garlic, fish sauce, oyster sauce and a little rock sugar.

Had another beer watching the chicken pieces cook.

Then 5 elephants crossed just behind us.

Absolutely Amazing!

The chicken was very good as well.

Just a beautiful afternoon.........


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like a nice day - and a nice marinade.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

No pictures but I tossed together a quick stir fry last night form chicken breast. Marinated it in soy, olive oil, onion, garlic, splash of sesame oil. Thawed some frozen stir fry vegetables. Simple quick tasty food served with crunch chow mein noodles(need to use them up, they go stale fast). Simple and good.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I made a Terrine of Duck.





  








20150527_165619.jpg




__
kuan


__
May 27, 2015








First take two ducks and roast them. Eat one, save the other for the terrine.





  








20150526_113353 (1).jpg




__
kuan


__
May 27, 2015








After you roast the duck, remove the bones and roast again as you would veal bones for brown stock.





  








20150526_165104.jpg




__
kuan


__
May 27, 2015








This is the meat from one duck. Season with salt and pepper. Press it down and put it in the fridge overnight.





  








20150527_084616.jpg




__
kuan


__
May 27, 2015








After cooking the stock for about four hours, reduce to about a cup.

Season season SEASON!





  








20150527_084643.jpg




__
kuan


__
May 27, 2015








Remove the duck from the fridge and cover with reduced stock. Refrigerate for a few hours until the gelatin sets.





  








20150527_164643.jpg




__
kuan


__
May 27, 2015








To remove we use the cheesecake method. Run a paring knife down the sides and gently warm the bottom.





  








20150527_164821.jpg




__
kuan


__
May 27, 2015








Slice and plate.





  








20150527_165543.jpg




__
kuan


__
May 27, 2015


----------



## jlh2003 (May 19, 2015)

Herb Chicken & Pecan rice with Mint Chimichurri





  








IMG_20150527_173343814.jpg




__
jlh2003


__
May 28, 2015












  








IMG_20150527_173102317.jpg




__
jlh2003


__
May 28, 2015












  








IMG_20150527_172808704.jpg




__
jlh2003


__
May 28, 2015


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

So I started off by marinating chicken breasts in a homemade beef gravy, with some red peppers and onions to add flavor for about 6 hours.

I then put them on skewers and very slowly cooked them on low charcoal heat.





  








20150527_195619.jpg




__
dantech


__
May 29, 2015








I then pulled them off the skewers, pulled them apart in the remaining gravy, and poured it all on top of some homemade fried gnocchis, and then garnished.

This is the result.





  








IMG-20150518-WA0023.jpg




__
dantech


__
May 29, 2015


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

Mike9 said:


> Nice to see great looking dishes coming in. Since I issued the challenge I thought I would challenge myself. I had a duck and the luxury of an empty icebox so I tried my hand at a Peking style Duck . . . . *come and meet my little friend* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon my ignorance, but what is the purpose of hanging it?


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

dantech said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is the purpose of hanging it?


Drying of the skin for the extra crispiness.


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

GeneMachine said:


> Drying of the skin for the extra crispiness.


Of course! I'm so stupid...

Looks great BTW.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks - yes it works. Like I said I have the *luxury* of an empty fridge. I also have half a venison rib cage in the freezer that I'll process for BBQ venison ribs one of these days.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Mike9 said:


> Nice to see great looking dishes coming in. Since I issued the challenge I thought I would challenge myself. I had a duck and the luxury of an empty icebox so I tried my hand at a Peking style Duck . . . . *come and meet my little friend* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Makes me think of using a pit barrel cooker, which even comes with meat hooks: http://pitbarrelcooker.com/ It's kind of a smoker, but it's direct heat from what I can tell.

From the vids of peking duck I've seen, they happen in a recessed brick oven with burning hardwood on the outside.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't I have a Southbend commercial range. I'm going to try it when the smoker my son built using a 275 gallon fuel tank get it going. Luckily he's right next door. Kuan - that duck terrine looks terrific I have to try that some time.

@MillionsKnives - I've seen them ladle hot fat over them before serving too for extra crispness in restaurants and at Kam Man in Chinatown NYC.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't forget the other secrets of 1)pin pricking the skin 2) pumping air under the skin on the breast for better fat rendering and crisping


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

MillionsKnives said:


> Makes me think of using a pit barrel cooker, which even comes with meat hooks: http://pitbarrelcooker.com/ It's kind of a smoker, but it's direct heat from what I can tell.
> 
> From the vids of peking duck I've seen, they happen in a recessed brick oven with burning hardwood on the outside.


That is what the BBQ guys usually call an UDS - ugly drum smoker. Technically direct heat, but you fire it very low and have the meat at a good distance, so you are running at 110-130°C at your meat rack, basic BBQ conditions. 300$ for a ready made one is somewhat steep - get an old oil drum, cut off the top with an angle grinder, weld in some rests for the rack and you are done for $50.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

MillionsKnives said:


> Don't forget the other secrets of 1)pin pricking the skin 2) pumping air under the skin on the breast for better fat rendering and crisping


OH the skin got pricked all over, but I didn't have a means to blow air under the skin. My shop compressor would do it, but it might blow the skin right off - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You put a straw in a convenient place and blow.  That or bicycle pump.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I use this high tech solution that came with my exercise ball





  








dr4HsuW.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 31, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Now that I have in the house and will use it next time. I won't have the opportunity to hang one like that again, but will separate the skin like that for sure. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I remember an episode of Iron Chef America where Ming Tsai used a small electric air compressor to do the job. Fun.

Now to the matter at hand.

*The Players*

Trying my hand at an Ethiopian chicken stew, doro wat.





  








doro_1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 31, 2015








A good broth really improves a dish. I used some turkey bones and duck feet for this batch.





  








doro_2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 31, 2015








And for chicken stew you need chicken, in this case about 3 pounds of legs.





  








doro_3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 31, 2015








And of course various other ingredients, like salt, red onions, berbere powder, ginger root, garlic and black cardamom pods. As well as eggs and some lime juice for the finished product.





  








doro_4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 31, 2015








Do you think I got some good extraction in that broth?

*The Procedure*

First order of business was to make the broth, which was done a few days ago. As you can see from the blobs in the measuring cup, it turned out quite gelatinous. Great stuff!

Now to start by thinly slicing up the onions.





  








doro_5.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 31, 2015








Looks like quite the pile, but wait about an hour. The onions, along with about 1/4 cup of butter go into a dutch oven over medium low heat. Let them sit for a few minutes, salt liberally, then stir every 10 minutes or so until nice and soft and carmelized.





  








doro_6.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 31, 2015








They cooked down to a mere shadow of their former selves. Add the minced garlic, grated cardamom and ginger, along with the berbere. Stir it around for about a minute or two until it gets fragrant. Very nicely fragrant, I must say. Smells SO good!

Okay, everybody into the pot!





  








doro_7.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 31, 2015








Bring it to a boil, then turn down the heat, cover and let simmer for about 45 minutes.

Once the chicken is nice and tender, remove the lid, turn up the heat and reduce the sauce.






*The Product*

Add the juice of 1 lime, give it a stir and serve it up over some wedges of hard cooked egg:





  








doro_8.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 31, 2015








Wow. That broth is very rich, very flavorlful. Could have used more of the berbere powder, and perhaps more of the cardamom, but it was VERY tasty as is. Yum, Yum.

Oh, and I recently got a new toy to do eggs:





  








doro_9.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 31, 2015








Kind of handy, I like it.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

9:03 PM  EST - Can't stay up for midnight PST so I'll decide a winner over coffee and biscotti tomorrow morning.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lots of good entries and it came down to four which made for a tough choice. However - there can only be one and the winner of the May "FOWL" Challenge is Kuan's *Terrine of Duck*. It focussed on the ingredient and elevated it to something extra ordinary while still appearing relatively simple. I also like the fact that he laid it all out for anyone to follow and make. Congratulations Kuan.





  








20150527_165543.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 1, 2015








I'm looking forwards to the June Challenge.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice! One of my favorites for the month.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

An excellent choice, that terrine blew me away, congrats Kuan!

And thank you for being such a gracious host Mike9!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations Kuan!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I was expecting to see a few classics like chicken fricasee, and perhaps ostrich meatballs or some such. Of course I didn't do anything too exotic, silkie chicken is not that uncommon.

Now, what is in store for next month, @kuan ?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thank you for the honor.  I will acknowledge and thank you, but I will cede.   So sorry, but you will have to pick another winner.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a sticky wicket - please rethink your decision Kuan - after all you did post legitimate entries and I'm not the only one who found them worthy of the win.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

On a side note, for the two challenges I hosted I contacted the persons privately before making the public announcement.

mjb.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Mike9 said:


> This is a sticky wicket - please rethink your decision Kuan - after all you did post legitimate entries and I'm not the only one who found them worthy of the win.


 OK I accept.  This month's challenge will me the common tomato. http://www.cheftalk.com/t/86092/june-2015-challenge-tomatoes


----------

